# Billy bullying ?



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Oliver was banded on Tuesday, no more worrying about if he gets in with the girls! :clap: However, when I went in with him this morning, he reared up and tried to butt me! He has never done this before. I knew not to turn my back on him, and he came at me again and he was faster than me and he got me in the leg, not bad but I sure felt it. Sooooo, I flipped him on his side and held him there and he SCREAMED like someone was going to kill him and kicked his feet but I held him there and he finally stopped and put his head down. I let him up and he did it again! So, I did the flip routine and he screamed and finally relaxed and after a few minutes I let him up again. He attempted to come at me a third time but turned around at the last minute and walked casually away as if he was doing nothing! Is it possible he is mad at me for having his male parts messed with???? Should I keep flipping him on his side if he continues to act like this?? Will he calm down any when I allow him in with the girls??? The newbie is again confused lol! (Not to mention I have billy smell on my clothes!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he probably is mad and feels like humans did this to me and now I dont know what to do with myself.

it will take a couple months for the buck tendencies to go away and for his smell to go away too. 

I would keep "punishing" him each time he goes at you. Another thing to try is to bring a spray bottle with vinegar in it and spray him in the face when he does it. Water works just fine for non aggressive goats so if you are uncomfortable with stinging him just try the water.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep I agree with Stacey. He is pissed. He will get better as he starts to lose his manhood. Now is he with the girls now? I hope not he can still breed them. I would keep your eye on him for a bit, and he should settle down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others..... try to give him treats...and earn his trust .....give him time... :wink:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you! when I got home from work they were all OUT in the pen in the wind and cold playing like it was a beautiful summer day! I climbed in the pen with graham crackers and tostios in my pockets and Oliver came trotting over and nudged me with his nose with a quiet "maa" almost like an apology  I gave him a graham cracker and tostito and he started jumping around in circles. He is not in with the girls yet, Allis is bred already, she is due in April and Casey just got finished with her heat and I had the vet do a blood test because Oliver the sneak got her and she stood, so I need to be sure. If it comes back positive I am going to still wait awhile as I don't want him getting pushy and butting the girls with his horns. I did let them out in the meadow together and he didnt go as far as they did, I think he was "sore" cause he sure was walking a little funny!


----------

